# at the latest



## Encolpius

Hello, how would you say this in Russian: OK, by Monday at the latest. Made-up context: your are the boss and you want some documents ready by Friday but you agree with your colleague that: OK, by Monday at the latest. Could it be: Ладно, наипозже в понедельник.  Correct? idiomatic? I want to know mainly if you use наипозже. Thanks.


----------



## Rosett

"Наипозже" is totally obsolete, disappeared possibly before XX century. You want to use "самое позднее" instead, separated by commas.


----------



## Vadim K

ОК, самое позднее - к понедельнику.


----------



## igusarov

"Наипозже" is not a valid word...

The boss could have said:
"Хорошо, самое позднее - в понедельник"
"Ладно, но понедельник это уже крайний срок"
"Согласен, но не позднее понедельника"


----------



## Encolpius

Rosett said:


> *"Наипозже" is totally obsolete, disappeared possibly before XX century*. You want to use "самое позднее" instead, separated by commas.



OK, that's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Rosett

igusarov said:


> "Наипозже" is not a valid word...


It's obsolete, of course, or no longer standard, but still valid:

*Степан Петрович Жихарев (1787-1860) ЗАПИСКИ ...*
elcocheingles.com/Memories/Texts/Zhikharev/Zhikharev_4.htm
24 августа, четверг. Вот тебе последнее мое донесение из Липецка. Мы выезжаем послезавтра или, _*наипозже*_, в воскресенье 27 числа, прямо в Москву, ...


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> It's obsolete, of course, or no longer standard, but still valid:
> 
> *Степан Петрович Жихарев (1787-1860) ЗАПИСКИ ...*
> elcocheingles.com/Memories/Texts/Zhikharev/Zhikharev_4.htm
> 24 августа, четверг. Вот тебе последнее мое донесение из Липецка. Мы выезжаем послезавтра или, _*наипозже*_, в воскресенье 27 числа, прямо в Москву, ...


Hi! Yet I'd strongly recommend against using this word. Nowadays it sounds pretty weird and incorrect.


----------



## Encolpius

Q-cumber said:


> ...Nowadays it sounds pretty weird and *incorrect*.



But all Russians would understand me. What if that obsolete form is still used in some regions.


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> But all Russians would understand me. What if that obsolete form is still used in some regions.


Russians would understand you just because they know what prefix наи- means. Equally well you can form many other understandable, but yet non-standard comparative adjectives with this prefix. Anyway, Google search doesn't show any examples of its modern usage, so I'm pretty sure it is not used in any region.


----------



## Q-cumber

Encolpius said:


> But all Russians would understand me. What if that obsolete form is still used in some regions.


Frankly speaking, I'd not understand the exact meaning at once, at least without any context.


----------



## Rosett

Encolpius said:


> But all Russians would understand me. What if that obsolete form is still used in some regions.


Russians will understand you because there is nothing wrong with this word. It is morphologically correct and belongs to the extended Russian vocabulary.

"Наипозже" survived in the official language until at least 1912:
О ДРУЖБЕ И СОЮЗЕ МЕЖДУ КОРОЛЕВСТВОМ СЕРБСКИМ И ЦАРСТВОМ БОЛГАРСКИМ
...и эти приобретения будут ликвидированы тотчас и *наипозже* в трехмесячный срок по заключении мира и на следующих основаниях:
Учинено в Софии [13 марта] февраля 29 дня 1912 г.
Сборник договоров России с другими государствами. – М., 1952. – С.458-463.

And, quite right, there are lone examples of modern colloquial usage:

www.aqa.ru › Форум Аквариумистов › Водоросли
29 июн. 2011 г. ...времени нужно свет включать и во сколько _*наипозже*_ выключать, то есть, границы утро-вечер? Из-за чего повышение PH в ...

_forum.natali.ua › Посиделки у НАТАЛИ › Частная жизнь_
окт 18, 2013. Если на нем кто-то сидит, то тут же сам подрывается, когда видит заезжающую коляску. Если не подрывается, то подорвется _*наипозже*_, когда его ногам станет неудобно из-за коляски)))))


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> ШAnd, quite right, there are lone examples of modern colloquial usage:
> 
> www.aqa.ru › Форум Аквариумистов › Водоросли
> 29 июн. 2011 г. ...времени нужно свет включать и во сколько _*наипозже*_ выключать, то есть, границы утро-вечер? Из-за чего повышение PH в ...
> 
> _forum.natali.ua › Посиделки у НАТАЛИ › Частная жизнь_
> окт 18, 2013. Если на нем кто-то сидит, то тут же сам подрывается, когда видит заезжающую коляску. Если не подрывается, то подорвется _*наипозже*_, когда его ногам станет неудобно из-за коляски)))))



Sorry, but your samples barely demonstrate any 'modern usage ' of this relic word. .


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Sorry, but your samples barely demonstrate any 'modern usage ' of this relic word. .


Вам что-то конкретно не нравится или вы хотите сказать, что не понимаете написанного?


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Вам что-то конкретно не нравится или вы хотите сказать, что не понимаете написанного?


Первая фраза начинается со слов "А со скольки времени..." (Эту часть фразы вы благоразумно обрезали при цитировании  ) Согласитесь, что лингвистическая ценность подобного материала весьма сомнительна. Скорее всего,  автор самостоятельно синтезировал данное наречие, не мудрствуя лукаво..

Во втором примере слово очевидно используется в значении "позже". Зачем к нему присобачена приставка "наи-" -я, ей-богу, не понимаю.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Первая фраза начинается со слов "А со скольки времени..." (Эту часть фразы вы благоразумно обрезали при цитировании  ) Согласитесь, что лингвистическая ценность подобного материала весьма сомнительна. Скорее всего,  автор самостоятельно синтезировал данное наречие, не мудрствуя лукаво..


Может быть, синтезировал, но действовал явно по усвоенным с рождения правилам морфологии русского языка. Скорее всего, автор цитаты знал это слово с детства и употребил, не задумываясь.
("Со скольки..." в данной теме мы обсуждать не должны; оно характеризует иные особенности разговорной речи).

Второй пример можно составить со словом "позже" (сравнительная степень), но смысл его изменится при этом по сравнению с "самое позднее" (превосходная степень). Автор цитаты могла бы, конечно, использовать "в конце концов" или "так или иначе" вместо "наипозже"; тем не менее, данная фраза вполне устойчива к вашей критике.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Может быть, синтезировал, но действовал явно по усвоенным с рождения правилам морфологии русского языка. Скорее всего, автор цитаты знал это слово с детства и употребил, не задумываясь.
> ("Со скольки..." в данной теме мы обсуждать не должны; оно характеризует иные особенности разговорной речи).
> 
> Второй пример можно составить со словом "позже" (сравнительная степень), но смысл его изменится при этом по сравнению с "самое позднее" (превосходная степень). Автор цитаты могла бы, конечно, использовать "в конце концов" или "так или иначе" вместо "наипозже"; тем не менее, данная фраза вполне устойчива к вашей критике.


Согласен, автор могла бы здесь использовать "позже" , "в конце концов", "так или иначе, "рано или поздно" и т.д. ... но "наипозже", равно как и "самое позднее", тут совершенно неуместны. Ergo, пример неудачный.
      Давайте подведём итоги: 
Наречие "наипозже" полностью вышло из употребления несколько веков назад и в современной речи более не используется. Данное слово не включено в словари и не может быть рекомендовано к использованию людям, изучающим русский язык. Будут возражения?


----------



## igusarov

Encolpius said:


> But all Russians would understand me. What if that obsolete form is still used *in some regions.*


Usage of "наи-" in the sense "most" is believed to be a loan from Polish. And I can't help noticing that some of examples quoted by Rosett are forum messages written by people from western Slavic countries. So, I'm inclined to think that "наипозже" is more likely a contamination word rather than an obsolete form. But I can't prove it. I can only mention that it is missing in Dahl dictionary, so if this word is obsolete, then it was obsoleted long before XIX century...

Yes, natives would understand you, but they would immediately know you're a foreigner.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Согласен, автор могла бы здесь использовать "позже" , "в конце концов", "так или иначе, "рано или поздно" и т.д. ... но "наипозже", равно как и "самое позднее", тут совершенно неуместны. Ergo, пример неудачный.
> Давайте подведём итоги:
> Наречие "наипозже" полностью вышло из употребления несколько веков назад и в современной речи более не используется. Данное слово не включено в словари и не может быть рекомендовано к использованию людям, изучающим русский язык. Будут возражения?


Вы явно торопитесь подвести итоги и с этой целью как будто нарочно в упор не видите государственной бумаги, датированной 1912 годом, в которой "наипозже" употребляется официально. Ваши "_несколько веков_" относятся к разряду преувеличений, которые едва ли уместны в данной дискуссии.
Из русского языка "наипозже" не исчезало и входит в культурное богатство русского языка, но до вас лично, к сожалению, данное слово дошло только сейчас.
И потом, при чём тут Даль? (Вы бы ещё на Фасмера сослались: у Фасмера его тоже нет, а ведь он как копал!). Мало ли слов, которые не попали в словарь Даля? Десятки абсолютно бесспорных примеров употребления "наипозже" в современной ему литературе и в более ранней проверяются на раз. Там не только "наипозже", но и "наираньше/наиранее" можно найти.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Вы явно торопитесь подвести итоги и с этой целью как будто нарочно в упор не видите государственной бумаги, датированной 1912 годом, в которой "наипозже" употребляется официально. Ваши "_несколько веков_" относятся к разряду преувеличений, которые едва ли уместны в данной дискуссии.
> Из русского языка "наипозже" не исчезало и входит в культурное богатство русского языка, но до вас лично, к сожалению, данное слово дошло только сейчас.
> И потом, при чём тут Даль? (Вы бы ещё на Фасмера сослались: у Фасмера его тоже нет, а ведь он как копал!). Мало ли слов, которые не попали в словарь Даля? Десятки абсолютно бесспорных примеров употребления "наипозже" в современной ему литературе и в более ранней проверяются на раз. Там не только "наипозже", но и "наираньше" можно найти.


"И потом, при чём здесь Даль"? Хороший вопрос. Вы уверены, что именно на мой комментарий отвечаете? Я, вроде, старика всуе не поминал.  
     Хорошо, согласен заменить "несколько веков" на "около ста лет". Сути мною написанного это никак не изменит.
      А теперь давайте вернёмся в вопросу, заданному автором данной темы. Правильно ли я понял, что вы считаете фразу "ладно, наипозже в понедельник " соответствующей нормам современного русского языка и даёте автору добро на использование наречия "наипозже" в повседневном общении с подчинёнными?


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> "И потом, при чём здесь Даль"? Хороший вопрос. Вы уверены, что именно на мой комментарий отвечаете? Я, вроде, старика всуе не поминал.
> Хорошо, согласен заменить "несколько веков" на "около ста лет". Сути мною написанного это никак не изменит.
> А теперь давайте вернёмся в вопросу, заданному автором данной темы. Правильно ли я понял, что вы считаете фразу "ладно, наипозже в понедельник " соответствующей нормам современного русского языка и даёте автору добро на использование наречия "наипозже" в повседневном общении с подчинёнными?


О рекомендации использовать данное слово речь нигде не шла. Однако современное его употребление носителями языка отрицать бессмысленно:

*Во сколько муж приходит с работы - Страница 18 ...*
puzyaka.ru › ... › Отношения в семье › Отношения с мужем/женой
12 февр. 2011 г.
Адрес: Россия, Поволжье .... мой муж уходит после 7.30 или 8.15 и _*наипозже*_ работает до 16.30,а дома бывает в 17.00.

*Мамы погодок и ждущие погодок - 6 - Страница 197 ...*
puzyaka.ru › ... › Профессия - МАМА › Многодетные мамы
12 окт. 2015 г.
Адрес: Москва, ..... у нас _*наипозже*_ в 21.30 идут спать, а утром еле встают после 7.40.

Картина далека от столь однозначной, какой пытаетесь представить её вы. Слово "наипозже" занимает своё место в русском и встретится вам при чтении серьёзной литературы и обычной переписки грамотных людей эпохи не столь отдалённой. Помимо значения "самое позднее", оно обладает и другим: "позже/позднее всех/всего".

И те, кто при случае употребляют его в современной речи, не рискуют остаться непонятыми в силу именно исконной принадлежности "наипозже" русскому языку и абсолютно правильной морфологии.


----------

